

Investors Tranche Fundraising To Reduce Risk - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2009/06/why-some-vcs-like-to-tranche-fundraising.html

======
pg
Avoid tranched deals. It is an abusive practice.

